# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الحجامه ثم الحجامه ثم الحجامه للامراض الروحيه

## بنكي جيرل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله .. والصلاة والسلام عل سيدنا محمد ما ذكره الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكره الغافلون .. أما بعد ،

‏ [[ بعون الحي القيوم إخراج
الجن من الجسد في يوم ]]*
‏
بشري .. 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال .. وأسأل الله الشافي العليم .. *الشفاء والعافية للجميع .. 

-‏ من المعروف أن كثير من المرضي والمصابين .. شفاهم الله*.. يريدون أن يتخلصوا من معاناتهم بين عشية وضحاها ... 
وذلك من حجم المعاناة والآلام .. وكل مريض عنده ما الله به عليم .. ولكن قبل أن نأخذ بالأسباب .. يجب أن نعلم أن كل شئ بقدر .. والشفاء من عند الله في الوقت الذي قدره سبحانه .. 
-‏ قال الله عزوجل :{ وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو ، وإن يمسسك بخير فهو علي علي كل شئ قدير } الأنعام .
وجبلت أنفسنا علي حب الخير .. كما قال الله عزوجل : { وأنه لحب الخير لشديد } العاديات .

-‏ فهذه طبيعة البشر .. وأفضل الخير نعمة الصحة والعافية .. 

‏*‏ مقدمة :
أيها المصاب .. أبشر بالفرج إن شاء الله .. أنا أعرف أنك تريد أن تخرج هذا المعتدي الظالم .. من جسدك .. لقد دخل رغما عنك وفي غفلة منك وهذا حال الجبناء .. !! لقد ظلمك هذا الخسيس .. وأذهب ضحكتك*الجميلة .. وبسمتك المشرقة .. إستجاب لنداء إبليس وأقسام ساحر كافر خبيث .. ليؤذيك .. ويمرضك .. يعمل ليل نهار حتي لا تنجب أو تتزوج .. يمرضك ويحزنك .. ويؤلمك .. قاتله الله .. 
يريد أن يفسد حياتك .. ويمنع أمنياتك .. يضحي بنفسه الخبيثة من أجل هدفه الدنئ ورضي*ربه اللعين .. إبليس .. 
بهجته بألمك .. وراحته بسقمك وتعبك .. 
فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ... 

- ولكن - ... 
أبشر أخي الحبيب .. أبشري أختي الفاضلة .. فلن ينتصر الباطل علي الحق .. لن تنتصر الشياطين .. علي عباد الله الموحدين .. 
ولن يضيع دعاؤك لرب العالمين .. فهو*الرحيم*الكريم .. 
فهاهم الإخوة المعالجين .. يسومونهم سوء العذاب .. ليل نهار.. ويسعون جاهدين .. لدحرهم وإخراجهم منهزمين ..
ليل نهار .. 

* وهذه محاولة مني .. بعون من الله .. لإخراج الظالمين المعتدين .. من أجساد إخواني وأحبابي الموحدين .*

-‏ فمن خبرتي المتواضعة .. وخبرة إخواني الرقاة .. وما قرأت للمشايخ المعالجين .. أقدم لكم .. :

‏ ‏::: أقوي علاج .. بعد كلام الله .. في العلاج .. المباشر .. والقوي .. والسريع .. لإخراج الجن من الجسد .. رغما عنه صاغر حزين ... بإذن الله القدير ..

‏=‏ عن طريق حجامة المصابين بأذي الشياطين =

‏*‏ السؤال الآن :- 
‏ ‏|*لماذا الحجامة دون غيرها |؟!!!

‏ الإجابة :-
نحن نعلم أن جسم*الإنسان .. يحتوي علي كثير من الأوردة والشرايين .. التي ينتقل خلالها الدم من القلب إلي المخ والرئتين .. والمعدة والكبد وجميع الأعضاء المختلفة ، ويتفرع من تلك*الشرايين والأوردة شبكة تضم ملايين الشعيرات الدموية تحت الجلد وداخل أنسجة الجسم المختلفة .. 
والآن*بعد هذا الكلام الطبي .. نسمع الكلام الأهم .. الشرعي .. فيقول رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجري الدم ) رواه مسلم .. 
‏<‏ لا تنسي*هذا الحديث أبدا >
وهناك زيادة من حديث*صفية .. ( فضيقوا عليه مجاريه بالجوع ) .

-‏ وأكثر العلماء أن هذا الكلام علي الحقيقة .. 
لنخرج*الآن بنتيجة شرعية هامة جدا .. " أن الشيطان يتحرك في جسد الإنسان عن طريق الدم" .. 

‏&‏ إنتبه &
‏|‏| سيحاول الشيطان أن ينسيك*أهمية هذا الكلام الهام .. ويصرفك عنه إلي أشياء أخري .. ||

يقول شيخ الإسلام في الفتاوي (٦٤٢/٥٢) :
‏(‏ ولا ريب أن الدم يتولد من الطعام والشراب ، وإذا أكل وأوشرب إتسعت مجاري*الشياطين ، وإذا صام ضاقت مجاري الشياطين ، فتنبعث القلوب إلي*فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات )إنتهي .

-‏ هل عرفت أين الشيطان في جسدك .. 

‏:: نقول :
إن من أساسيات دفع العدو .. وضرره .. أن تحدد مكانه .. وتدرس قوته وضعفه .. 

‏ ‏= ركز معي الآن =

- فعرفنا أنه داخل الجسد .. يتحرك وينتقل عن طريق الدم .. 

‏*- وهو عدو معتدي ظالم .. فيجب علينا دفعه وجهاده .. ومن قتل دون*نفسه فهو شهيد .

- و ساحة المعركة داخل الجسد.. 

-‏ وميدانها .. ذلك السائل الذي يتنقل عن طريقه العدو .. ألا وهو .. الدم ..

-‏ وقلبها .. ذلك العضو الذي سكنه الشيطان .. أو تضرر منه . 

¤‏ بناء علي تلك المعلومات .. نستطيع القول أن الدم يتكون عن طريق الأكل والشرب .. أي كلما كان طعام الإنسان حلال .. ومذكور عليه اسم الله .. ومن غير إسراف أو تبذير .. وكذلك الماء المرقي بكلام الله .. فنحن بذلك نضيق علي الشيطان ونؤذيه .. ونمرضه ونكدر عليه معيشته .. ونضعف قوته .. ونقربه إلي أجله بإذن الله .. 

‏*-*وإذا أردنا أن نصل إليه .. مباشرة .. لن نجد بإذن الله أقوي من الحجامة .. في*قهره وتدمير حصونه .. وإخراجه عبر ذلك الدم .. مهزوما .. بفضل الله .

‏*‏ وأقول لكم :من تجربتي مع العلاج .. وتجارب إخواني المتخصصين .. وثقاة الحجامين أن .. الحجامة تخرجه من الجسد رغم عنه*..*وكم من الحالات .. بعد طول معاناة كانت نهايتها مع كاس حجامة .. 
بل إن*كثير من الأمراض المختلفة .. شفاها الله بالحجامة .. وكان سببها مس شيطاني .. ولم يعلم أصحابها بذلك .. والفضل بيد الله .. 

‏& أقول لكم بختصار :

= أهم فوائد الحجامة :

-‏ إجبار الجن المعتدي علي الخروج .. خاصة حالات المس .. بكل أنواعه بإذن الله .

-‏ إيذاء الجن المتمرد .. إيذاء شديد .. وإضعاف قوته .. وخوار عزيمته .. ولو تلي ذلك رقية مطولة .. فتكون بإذن الله .. منيته .

-‏ إخراج خادم السحر .. إن لم يكن مربوطا .. !
‏<‏ لا تقلق .. ربك رحيم*..*أبشر .. وأكمل .. >

-‏ فك ربط خادم السحر .. المقيد بسحر .. وتدمير عقدة وحصونة .

-‏ تكرار ( الحجامة وسورة البقرة ) .. تبطل سحر الجن المسحور .. وتخرجه صاغر مقهور .
< هذه الجملة تكتب بالزمرد والماس >

-‏ تخرج مع الحجامة أخلاط السحر .. القديم والجديد .. 

- تخرج معها فضلات وسموم الجان .. وتطهر الجسد من تلك .. الأدران .

*-‏ الحجامة تخرج العين .. وآثارها في الجسد .. والعضو المعيون .

-‏ حجامة الأعضاء والمواضع المتضررة .. تجدد فيها الدماء الجديدة النقية .. فتزول الآلام .. والثقل والخدل والتنميل .. 

-‏ تعتبر السبب المباشر في إخراج أخلاط وآثار الأسحار الآتية :

‏<‏ المتخطي - المشموم*- الملامسة .. بالمصافحة أو بالتقبيل >

-‏ أساسية مع الرقية والأعشاب في علاج سحر المرض .

-‏ تزلزل .. الجن المتمركز بالرأس .. وإن لم يستطع النزول والهروب .. يخرج صاغر مذلول ..

‏*‏ إخواني :
تأملوا معي كلام الحبيب صلي الله عليه وسلم ..
يقول : ( خير ما تداويتم به الحجامة ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .
وقال : ( الشفاء*في ثلاث ، شربة عسل وشرطة محجم وكية نار ، وأنهي عن الكي ) رواه البخاري .

*-‏ أبعد هذا الكلام .. نحتار .. أو نعجز .. 
‏والله عندما*أري معالج .. يصف للمصاب الحجامة فإنه يكبر في نظري وتزيد ثقتي فيه .. وفي*علاجه .. والعكس ..!


العلاج بالحجامة في المحل الذي يصل إليه أذى السحر.. 
قال ابن القيم : " .. الاستفراغ في المحل الذي يصل إليه أذى السحر؛ فإن للسحر تأثيراً في الطبيعة وهيجان أخلاطها*وتشويش مزاجها، فإذا ظهر أثره في عضو وأمكن استفراغ المادة الرديئة من ذلك العضو نفع جداً ". *إنتهي .

=‏ أقول .. أكيد سأل أحد القراء .. أو أحد أخواني المصابين .. هذا السؤال : 
هل ممكن أن تكلمنا عن التجربة العملية .. !

‏=‏ نعم .. أخي الحبيب .. أبشر .. إقرأ*معي .. وتوكل علي الله :

‏*‏ * -‏ أنقل لكم ... إخواني .. كلام الشيخ /*منصور عبد الحكيم .. فلقد أوضح وأبان في كتابه
*" معجزات الشفاء بالحجامة " .. 
حيث مارس بنفسه .. حجامة حالات مس وسحر .. وكيف أخرج الجني الظالم وخادم السحر .. بالحجامة .. بفضل الله .. وصدق*رسولنا الحبيب صلي الله عليه وسلم حين قال : < خير ما تداويتم به الحجامة*> متفق عليه ،

- يقول*: ( حتي أصبحت كلمة الحجامة تثير الرعب للجن المتمرد ، لأنها تخرجه مقهورا ).

-‏ وفي موضع آخر : ( وبالحجامة نخرج الجني من الجسد وخادم السحر ، المهم أن نحدد مكان وجود*الجني في الجسم ، وفي الغالب يكون مركز وجود الجني*هو المخ ، لأن من المخ يستطيع السيطرة علي الجسد كله ، ..... وبالتالي فإن أفضل مكان لعمل الحجامة ما بين الكتفين تحت القفا مباشرة ، وأيضا علي الكتفين الأيسر والأيمن ) انتهي .

- ويقول أيضا : ( والمفاجأة التي نقدمها في هذا الكتاب ولم يسبقنا إليها أحد ، عندما تم تحليل الدم المتجلط الخارج من الحجامة لمن أصابهم المس الشيطاني والسحر ، وجد أن فصيلة دم المريض تختلف عن فصيلة الدم المتجلط الخارج من الحجامة ).
-‏ وقال : ( والأعجب أن كرات الدم الحمراء لم تتكسر بخروجها من*الجسم بعد مرور ٢١ ساعة ، والمفترض أن تتكسر بعد حوالي نصف ساعة !! .. بل إن شكلها قد تغير ، وقد قام بعمل التحاليل والأبحاث علي الدم الخارج من الحجامة الدكتور / محمد الحسيني .. وقدم تقرير طبي بذلك وأرفقه بالكتاب .. !!! ) إنتهي.

‏§ هل رأيتم إخواني وأخواتي ماذا تفعل فيهم الحجامة .. لذلك نريد أن نجعل تلك السنة النبوية العظيمة أساس في تعاملنا العلاجي في جميع حالات الإصابة .. ‏

*‏ وهذا كلام للشيخ المعالج / عبد الله الخليفه .. من موقعه :
‏‏ - يقول : (حين الضغط علي بعض الأماكن يتم السيطرة علي المرض الروحي .. المتمثل في*خادم السحر وخادم العين والمس العاشق وغيرها ، وهي بمثابة الضغط علي الشيطان المتلبس بالجسد ، فمع التجارب وبعد الضغط علي هذه النقاط تمت معالجة الكثير من المرضي وجربنا <حجامتها> وكانت النتائج مبهرة ...) انتهي .
-‏ ويتابع فيقول : 
( أخبرني كثير من الجان والشياطين أن الطب النبوي مناسب جدا لهم علي الرغم أنه يؤذيهم ، ويقولون يخرجنا من الجسد*سليمين وبالتالي يضيق عليهم مجري الدم ويخرجهم بالحجامة .. ، وفي موضع آخر يقول : والحجامة مرعبة لهم .. والمريض يضطرب أثناء الحجامة ) إنتهي . 

§‏ وأزيدكم من الشعر بيتا .. 
-‏ أنقل*لكم من كتاب عندي .. عن الحجامة إسمه 
< التداوي بالحجامة .. وكيف تصبح حجاما >*.. 
جمع وترتيب .. أ/ عبدالغني العريني .. 
وقد ذكر كلام نفيس في موضوعنا هذا .. 
فيقول :‏ (‏ العلاقة بين السحر والمس الشيطاني وبين الحجامة علاقة وثيقة ، فمن أنفع علاجات السحر*استخراج خادم السحر من الجسم ، وخادم السحر هو الجني الموكل بعملية السحر ومن المعروف كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح أن الشيطان*يجري من ابن آدم مجري الدم ، والجن الموكل بالسحر يسكن .. الدم .. الذي يصل إليه أذي السحر ، لأن السحر له تأثير علي الطبيعة ، فإذا أمكن استخراج المادة الرديئة من المكان الذي به السحر شفي بإذن الله مع قراءة آيات إبطال السحر والرقية ، كما أن الحجامة من أنفع العلاجات*للمس الشيطاني وذلك بعمل الحجامة للمصاب مع قراءة آيات الرقية وإبطال السحر .. ) انتهي .

‏§ هل رأيتم ماذا تفعل فيهم الحجامة .. لذلك نريد أن نجعل تلك السنة النبوية العظيمة أساس في تعاملنا العلاجي في جميع حالات الإصابة .. 
وأكرر وأقول < أساس > .. فلا تنتظر أن يطلب منك المعالج أن تقوم بالحجامة .. بل بادر أنت بذلك .. وتوكل علي الحي الذي لا يموت .

‏* محظورات هامة قبل وبعد الحجامة :أن لا تكون علي*جوع شديد ، أو شبع شديد ، ولا يكون قد بذل مجهود كبير قبلها .. ويراعي في مريض السكر إن*التشريط يكون وخز .. ويفضل له متخصص ..
ولا يؤكل بعدها مباشرة .. فينتظر ساعة علي الأقل .. ويتجنب ما هو حامض ومنتجات الألبان لمدة يوم .. وعدم بذل مجهود شاق بعدها .. والراحة .. أفضل للمحجوم .. وبعدها يشعر بنشاط وحيوية وتركيز وصفاء ذهن .. وانشراح .. بالتدريج .. 

‏§‏ وأنصح بالإطلاع علي مواضيع الحجامة في أقسامها ومواقعها .. ولو يكون في كل بيت كتاب عن الحجامة كان أفضل بكثير .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## بنكي جيرل

بعد هذه المقدمة ... 
.‏ ‏، . ، . ، . ، . ، . ، .

*‏::*الموضوع ::

بعد التوكل علي الله .. نقول أن الجني المعتدي .. داخل الجسد .. يتحرك عن طريق الدم .. ولكن له موضع دائما يرجع إليه .. وقد يكون متمركزا بالرأس ..

-‏ "والفكرة " ... 

أننا نريد أن نخرجه بالحجامة .. ولكن حتي نتحقق من ذلك .. يمكن أن نصنع له كمين ..*نرغمه علي الوقوع فيه .. والتحرك إلي المكان الذي نحدده له .. حتي يسهل علينا إخراجه بعد تضييق الخناق عليه ..
*
-‏ كيف نحدد المكان ... :
يستطيع المصاب أن يساعد في ذلك .. فهو أدري شخص بتحركات عدوه داخل جسده جيدا .. ويعرف أكثر مكان يتواجد فيه .. ، فيكون هذا المكان*.. هو المطلوب .. ، وإذا لم يستطع المصاب ذلك .. أو كان الموضع هذا صعب الوصول إليه بالحجامة .. 
فنحدد نحن الموضع هذا .. ويكون بحيث تسهل حجامته .. والوصول إليه .. 
*"كالساق اليسري" .. للمصاب مثلا .. ولإنها أقرب للجن عند الخروج وأيسر .. وأحيانا يفرد*نفسه*فيها .
-‏ ولكي نجعله ينزل لها .. أو لا يغادرها إذا كان فيها .. أو يفضل اللجوء إليها .. ظانا منه أنها أفضل مكان لديه .. 

-‏ سيغتسل المريض ويدهن الزيت عدة مرات .. بدون أن يصل الغسل أو الماء .. أو الزيت .. إلي تلك الساق المحددة سابقا .. فيهرب الجني إليها لأنها المنطقة الوحيدة في الجسد التي لم يصلها عذاب وآلام الإغتسال والزيت التي يأن منها المعتدي داخل الجسد .

-‏ بعد ذلك .. نبدأ في الحجامة .. للجسد من أعلي إلي أسفل بالترتيب .. حتي نضمن أكثر أنه يهرب إلي المنطقة المحددة .. حتي نصل إليه بإذن الله .. ويخرج أو يقتل*.. بمشيئة الله القادر .

‏
‏*‏ الأدوات والمواد المطلوبة :

-‏ زيت زيتون / مسك أحمر أو أسود / زيت حبة البركة / زيت نعناع / ورق سدر أخضر / شبة / ملح خشن .
-‏ ماء زمزم .. أو ماء مطر .. فإن لم يتوفر .. فماء عادي .
-‏ أدوات الحجامة الخاصة / موس حلاقة جديد*لم*يستخدم من قبل .. أو مشرط طبي معقم / إبرة معقمة . قفاز .

‏*‏ التنبيهات :
-‏ عند قراءة سورة البقرة كما هو موضح في البرنامج الآتي .. ينفث المريض علي الزيوت وعلي الماء .. ، والنفث يكون بعد عدة آيات أو كل نصف ربع مثلا .. + وينفث أيضا بأدعية الشفاء المأثورة*..*
‏ في حالات السحر .. ينفث بعد سورة البقرة بآيات إبطال السحر .. المذكورة في ( الأعراف ويونس وطه ) وتكرر كل آية ثلاث مرات .

-‏ طريقة النفث : مثل النفخ ولكن*مصحوب بريق المريض .. عن طريق رزاز النفخ .. والإعتقاد يكون ببركة القراءة .. لا بذات الريق *.

-‏ بالنسبة*للماء .. تكون الكمية كافية للشرب والإغتسال عدة مرات .. ولا يشرب أو يتوضأ إلا من هذا الماء . 

-‏ الخلطة*المطلوبة :

ولقد راعيت أن الأعشاب المستخدمة تكون في متناول الجميع .. وأن يكون الأمر سهل وبسيط ... وهي 
تتكون من : ثلاث قبضات من الآتي :
[ سدر أخضر + ملح*خشن + شبة ] ... 
يفضل تنعيم السدر الأخضر .. ويعامل كخضار الملوخية + طحن الشبة جيدا + طحن الملح جيدا .
ثم يخلط الجميع جيدا .. ويوضع علي الماء المرقي سابقا .. ( مقدار الماء يكون محدود حتي يكون*التركيز للخلطة كبير وواضح ) .
‏=‏ تحجز كمية من الخلطة مقدار فنجان*.. لحين بدأ الحجامة .. حيث ستستخدم كلبخة علي فخذ الساق .. المحددة سابقا .
*
-‏ وهناك أمر إختياري .. :
* أن يفصل كمية من السدر المطحون فقط وتضاف علي كمية أخري من الماء لغسل الرأس .. وذلك لمن تخشي من الأخوات علي صحة شعرها من وجود الملح والشبة ..*وأحذر*من*دخول تلك الخلطة للعينين .. أو الجروح .. !!!



&‏ جدول العمل &

‏- نصل الآن لليوم المقصود .. بعد تجهيز المستلزمات .. 

‏&‏ البرنامج علي مدار اليوم &

ونبدأ كالآتي :يبدأ برنامجنا ...
*** بعد صلاة الفجر :
- أذكار الصباح / الإستغفار / كثرة الذكر*وتنويعه حتي الشروق .

-‏ عند الضحي : 
نبدأ بتحصين البيت :
وهذه خطوه هامة جدا .. يغفل عنها الكثير .. مع أنها من أساسيات مدافعة ومحاربة كيد الشياطين .. وبذلك تعزل الجن المعتدي عن كافة خطوط الإمداد المختلفة .. وتقطع الإتصال بينه .. وبين أقرانه والمعاونين ..*
وهذه الحركة تربك الجن وتوتره .. فيشعر بالخوف .. والقلق .. وعلامة ذلك .. تظهر علي المريض من*خوف واضطراب .. 
ولن أخوض في التفاصيل .. حتي نركز علي الموضوع الأساسي .. ومن أراد الزيادة .. فليراجع موضوعي السابق 
< المثلث الأسود > .. وطرق تحصين البيت كثيرة .. ولقد*وضع إخواني كثير منها فجزاهم الله عنا خير .

-‏ ومن أبسط ذلك : 
ماء مذاب فيه ملح خشن .. كماء البحر .. وتقرأ فيه الرقية .. وآيات السحر .. ويمسح البيت به .. وترش الأركان جيدا .. ( وإن كان السحر مرشوش .. فتدعك العتبات والمداخل ، وترش أماكن الضيوف ، وغرفة*نوم*المصاب .. ولو رشت الجدران كان أفضل .. الخ ..، مع رفع الأذان ، وتلاوة سورة البقرة أو من الجهاز ، والأفضل إستمرار تشغيلها طوال اليوم .. فهي بإذن الله طاردة ماحقة للشياطين ) .

‏*‏* بعد صلاة الظهر :
- يقرأ المصاب بنفسه سورة البقرة بتدبر .. مع النفث علي ما سيستخدم من الماء والزيوت .. بالإضافة إلي آيات إبطال السحر .

-‏ الإغتسال الأول :
بالماء المرقي*والسدر .. 
#‏ ملحوظة هامة #
-‏ تذكرون أننا حددنا الساق اليسري للمصاب [ الكمين ] ، هذه الساق من الآن وحتي آخر اليوم عند الحجامة ... يجب أن لا يمسها غسل أو زيت أبدا*..*
-‏ يعني .. تلف بعازل للماء .. كيس بلاستيك مثلا .. لف جيد جدا .. حتي الركبة .. حتي لا يصل*لها الماء .. وكذلك عند وضع الزيوت .. ضروري جدا .. هام .

-‏ وضع الزيت الأول :
بع الإغتسال مباشرة وتنشيف الجسد .. يتم دهن جميع الجسد .. كله .. بزيت النعناع .. المرقي*سابقا .. [ ما عدا الساق !!! ] .

‏*‏* بعد صلاة العصر :
-‏ يقرأ المصاب بنفسه سورة الصافات .. 
-‏ كثرة الإستغفار .
-‏ ثم أذكار المساء .

‏*‏* بعد صلاة المغرب :
-‏ يقرأ المصاب بنفسه سورة الجن .. ويكرر كل آية ثلاثا .
-‏ ثم يقرأ سورة الفلق .. ويكررها لمدة عشر دقائق .. وكل ثلاث مرات .. ينفث في كفيه .. ويمسح بها رأسه ووجهه .. وماستطاع من جسده .. بإستثناء الساق المحددة .

‏*‏* بعد صلاة العشاء :
-‏ يقرأ المصاب سورة يس ..
-‏ الإغتسال الثاني :
‏ يستخدم المصاب الخلطة كاملة .. ويدعك جسمه جيدا جدا .. كأنه يدعك العظام*.. كل*الجسم .. ما عدا الساق المحددة .. وتكون كمية الماء المضاف للخلطة قليلة .. حتي تكون مركزة .. وبالنسبة للرأس أوضحنا ذلك سابقا .. ويكون ذلك ببطئ حتي تطول فترة وجودها علي الجسد ..
-‏ ثم يغتسل بالماء المرقي .. 
-‏ ثم يدهن الجسم جيدا .. بخلطة الزيوت ( زيت*الزيتون مضاف له زيت حبة البركة ، مضاف عليهما المسك ) ويجب أن يكون الإدهان دعكا .. وتدليكا .. لكل الجسم .. وأصول الشعر .. ما عدا الساق المحددة .. 

‏ ‏- بعد ساعة .. نبدأ .. بالحجامة .

‏&‏&& يجب أن :
يستمع المصاب إلي الرقية أثناء الحجامة حتي تنتهي .. 
¤‏ توضع*الخلطة السابقة علي فخذ الساق المحددة بعد الإنتهاء من حجامة الظهر .
¤‏ تدهن ركبة الساق المحددة بخلطة الزيوت من أعلي وأسفل جيدا .
¤‏ عند الوصول للساق المحددة .. ندهن باطن القدم وباطن الأصابع بخلطة الزيت المرقي .
¤‏ وقبل حجامة الساق المحددة .. نشك .. إبهام*القدم*.. بالإبرة المعقمة .. حتي نري نقطة دم تخرج .. من الإبهام .. بالضغط عليه .. ثم نبدأ في حجامة الساق .
¤‏ عند حجامة الرأس .. يكون الشفط معتدل .. ولا يترك الكأس أكثر من دقيقتين .. يعني أقل .

‏## الحجامة ##

*مواضع الحجامة :
ويجب التدرج في المواضع حسب*الترتيب*.. ويكون ذلك في جلسة واحدة .. 
وهي كالآتي : 
١‏) الأخدعين*.
٢‏) الكاهل .
٣‏) علي الكتفين من الخلف .
٤‏) في منتصف الظهر كأسين علي جانبي العمود الفقري .
٥‏) أسفل العمود الفقري قبل العجز كأس واحد .
٦‏) في منتصف الصدر .. وتسمي المناعة .
٧‏) الساق الأولي*: تحت مفصل الركبة عند بداية الساق من الداخل + وفوق عظمة القدم ( شرعا الكعب .. وأسفلها يسمي إسببال ) + علي ظهر القدم أمام الإصبع الكبير .

٨‏) الساق المحددة سابقا : مثل ما سبق .‏
‏ 
*إضافات إختيارية :
بناءا علي نوع الإصابة ، والأعراض*المختلفة :-

أولا :
-‏*للسحر المشموم وأعراضه + ومن يعاني من صداع دائم أو متنقل ، ومن يعاني من رؤية الجن ، والأشباح ، وكثرة الخايلات ، والوميض السريع ، ورؤية العقد ، وأطراف العبايات ، والأشياء السريعة المتحركة ، ومن يعاني من رؤية الضباب أمام العينين ، والتنميل خلف الرأس ... الخ*:
‏=‏ ننصح بالحجامة في الأماكن الآتية :
‏[‏ أعلي الرأس النافوخ + وعلي القرنين + والجبهة + وجانبي الوجه بجوار الحاجبين + والأخدعين والكاهل ] .

‏=‏ المس العاشق :
ننصح بالآتي :
‏[‏ الكاهل + وسط الظهر علي الجانبين + أسفل الظهر ..] ، وبالنسبة للنساء يضاف : [ حجامة*علي جانبي الرحم + وأسفل الصرة + وأسفل المثانة أعلي العانة + وبين الثديين منطقة المناعة ] .

----------


## بنكي جيرل

*‏ تنبيهات هامة :

-‏ قد يحدث نوبة بكاء .. ( فهذا من العارض ) .

-‏ رعشة في الجسد .. أو في عضو من الأعضاء .. ( خوف واضطراب العارض ) .

-‏ رجفة شديدة .. ثم إغماءة مع*تشنج في الأطراف .. يتبعه .. صوت شخير .. ( أقول : أبشر قد قتل العارض بفضل الله ) .

-‏ الشعور بالغثيان أو القئ .. ( سحر مأكول أو مشروب .. جاهز للخروج .. أو .. إنحلت عقده ).

-‏ يقع الكأس ولا يثبت رغم الشفط .. ( عارض قوي خبيث ) .. ضع زيت زيتون مرقي .. واقرأ*آية الكرسي .. يثبت الكأس بإذن الله القادر .

-‏ عدم خروج الدم من موضع ما .. ( عارض خبيث ماكر ) .. مثل ما سبق .. مع الزجر والتهديد .. وضرب الموضع .. ضربات خفيفه .

-‏ قد يعقب الحجامة .. قئ أو إسهال .. ( أبشر .. خروج واستفراغ السحر من الجسد ) .

-‏ خروج الدم*في*الكأس متجلط .. مثل قطع الكبدة .. ( أبشر .. خروج العارض .. أو عقده .. وتحصيناته ) .

-‏ خروج الدم أحمر قاتم .. أو أسود .. ( خروج أخلاط العارض من الجسد وسمومه وفضلاته ).

‏=‏ ملحوظة عامة :

ضرورة حجامة أي مكان يشعر المصاب بألم فيه ، أو تنميل ، أو خدل ، أو*برودة أو سخونة ، أو حركة كثيرة .

‏*‏* في الختام :

لا ننسي ... أن ... 
الشفاء من عند الله .. يقدره في وقت معين .. ويؤخره .. لحكمه يعلمها .. فهو .. الحكيم العليم .
وأمر المؤمن كله خير ..
إن أصابته ضراء صبر .. فكان خيرا له .. وإن أصابته سراء شكر .. فكان خيرا له*..وليس ذلك إلا للمؤمن ..

-‏ ويكفيك أخي في الله .. معينا ومسليا .. علي ذلك .. أن سيد ولد بني آدم .. سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم .. أفضل البشر .. قد .. سحر .. وكذلك أمنا عائشة .. وأمنا حفصه .. وقد أذن الله في الشفاء .. وكأن قدر هذه الأمة أن تبتلي بالسحر .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

-‏ فإن لم يأذن الله بالشفاء التام .. فكرر المحاولة .. ولا تعجز .. وصدقني في كل مرة أنت المنتصر .. 

= فإما :

‏> خرج أحد الخدام .

‏>‏ أو خرجوا جميعا .. ولم يبقي إلا أمكرهم وأخبثهم .

‏>‏ أو دمرت حصونه .. وأهلكت سحره .. وعقده*.

‏>‏ أو أوهنت قوته وأمرضته .. وشردته .. 

‏=‏ وأقول لك :

لقد اختصرت كثير جدا من*الوقت .. فأكمل .. فلم يبقي إلا القليل بإذن الله .‏

=‏ ونقول جميعا :

لمن .. أذن الله له بالشفاء..
لا بأس طهور إن شاء الله .

مبارك عليك الشفاء والعافيه .

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء .
‏<‏ إنتهي >.

منقول لروعة واهمية الموضوع
لاتنسووووووووووونيمن دعائكم

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

والله رووووعه الله يعطيج العافيه ياااارب ..... ويرزقج الخييييير يااارب

----------


## فرحة 94

جزاك الله خير ,,, الله يشفينا ويشفي كل مبتلى ياااااارب .

----------


## مون لايت

معلومات مفيده ........
يزاج الله كل خير ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## بنت الصحراء

تسلمين على هالمعلومه عندي موعد عند دكتورة الحجامه وكنت متردده لا كن بعد ما قرأت موضوعج
تشجعت وعزمت أن أسير وتحجم يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## برق لمع

جزاج الله خير

----------


## WFOY

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء[COLOR="red"] الله

----------


## بنكي جيرل

شاكره مروركن ولكن بالمثل

----------


## بنكي جيرل

اللهم صل على محمد ماذكره الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكره الغافلون

----------


## ودوووه

ان شاء الله انا بسوي حجامه الاسبوع الياي بإذن الله 


يزاج الله خير 
في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بنكي جيرل

ودووه شاكره لج مرورج العطر

----------


## بنكي جيرل

للرفع

----------


## بنكي جيرل

اللهم صل على خير من دب على وجه الثرا

----------


## بنكي جيرل

UP UP UP

----------


## ¯`•.شوق_دبي¯`•.

*عليكم السلام والرحمه
والله بخاطري اسوي بس وايد اخاف بصراحه
ومن فتره فتحت الموضوع لزوجي عشان يسوي حجامه
وان شاءالله خير يارب
تسلمين غناتي عالمجهود المبذول*

----------


## الهوجسيه

يزاج الله الف خير
يعله ف ميزان حسناتج

----------


## @أمة الرحمن@

*بارك الله فيك ومجهود طيب منك أختي الغالية
والحجامة سنة نبوية نحمد الله أن خصنا نحن المسلمين بها
حبيت بس لو يكون في الموضوع عناوين وأسماء الحجامين المعروفين والمجربين في كل منطقة لكي تعم الفائده ويستفيد الجميع وتقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## منار2009

يزاج الله خير موضوع جميل

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

بارك الله فيج يالغاليه 
و فعلآ الحجامه ما شاء الله .. دواء من السنه .. 

انا جربت الحجامه قبل سنتين 
و فعلآ كنت خفيفه و احس اني فريش و احس اني نشيطه جدا ً 
و فوق هذا كنت مرتاحه نفسيا .. 



و قبل يومين كنت اسولف مع الوالد عن الحجامه و اني ابا اتحجم مره ثانيه


الموضوع جآآ في وقته .. و ان شاء الله خير =
بس يآليت لو يكون في موضوع متكامل .. و ينذكر فيه اسماء الناس المختصه بالحجامه
لآنه الحجامه اللي سويتها ما كانت بهالطريقه .. كانت حجامه عاديه جدا ً .. 
بدون قرآن و بدون مسك و بدون اي ششي ثآني .. 

فـ ياليت لو اللي عندها ارقام حريم او رجال يسوون حجامه و تكون الحجامه لآخراج الاذى من الجسد .. يآليت لو تحط ارقامهم


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أحلام علي

انا فخااااااطري اسوي

وقبل كنت ابي اتعلم

بس لما عرفت السالفة في مشرط وكتل دم وجي ماقدرت

حليلي اتحرا الدم الفاسد بيطلع بالهوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## nwaaaaraaaa

السلام عليكم الصراحه موضوع مهم واااايد واااايد ياريت اذا حد يعرف حرمه تحجم تبشرني لاني محتاجه الحجامه واااايد وتعبت نفسياً من كثر ما ادور والله يشفي ويعافي كل مريض

----------


## ام كايد111

بوركت على هاذه المعلومه

----------


## الود4

يزاج الله خير

----------


## peeqoo

معلومات جدااا مفيده بارك الله فيكى وجزاك الله الجنه

----------


## rymm

جزاااااااااااك الله خير وجعلها في موازين اعمالك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنكي جيرل

شاكره مروركن الطيب خواتيه ولكن بالمثل

----------


## shis

شكراً على الطرح الحلو والرائع

 :SubhanAllah:

----------


## بنكي جيرل

للرفع

----------


## bodoor

يزاج الله خير أختي،،
وفي ميزان حسناتج....
بصراحة موضوع في غاية الروووعة...



دعواتكم لي...

----------


## *القطريه*

جزاك ِ الله خيرا 
وأسأل الله أن
 يشفي جميع مرضى
 المسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## غزال أبوظبي

سبحان الله العظيم

يزاج الله ألف خير يالغلاااا


و عساه ف موازين حسناتج

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

سبحان الله والله من يومين افكر ف الحجامه والحين تشجعت اكثر والله يوفقج ي الغاليه

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

جزاك الله خيرا 

وبارك الله فيج وحقق مطالبك في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## بنكي جيرل

*شاكرة مروركن حبايبي ولكن بالمثل .......

أعرف رقم حجامه اللي حابه تحجم في العين*

----------


## بنكي جيرل

فوق فوق فوق

----------


## 3ioni

جزاك الله خير صاحبه الموضوع،،،

كتبت وصف الحجامه بكل حذاريفه وشوقتنا،،، انا كل شهر هجري احجم اتعب لو ما حجمت

----------


## ام العناد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم سارونه~~

يسلمووووووو أختي ع الطرح

----------


## bodoor

يزاج الله خير أختي...



دعواتكم لي...

----------


## أم سالمَ

بارك الله فيكِ و اثابكِ خيراً

----------


## نوراسلام

جزاك الله خيرا 
قريبتي حجامة واتحجمت عندها ما شاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## أم سارونه~~

تسلمين فديتج عالموضوع ,,,بليز اذا حد يعرف وحده تسوي الحجامه في بوظبي تخبرني بكون شاكرة لها؟؟

----------


## jameela200

-‏ رجفة شديدة .. ثم إغماءة مع*تشنج في الأطراف .. يتبعه .. صوت شخير .. ( أقول : أبشر قد قتل العارض بفضل الله ) .

بنات شوفوا مواضيعي ... والله هذا اللي حصل فيني .. 
سويت حجامة شهر 1 - 2009 
وانصرعت ... حتى كتبت في أحد المواضيع ان هذا اللي حصل معاي ... 
فقالت لي الحرمة اني فيني مس ... 
نفس اليوم يوني خطاب لين شهر 8 وملجت الحمدالله 
كان كلما حد اييني يستوي شي وينتهي الموضوع ... بس بعد الله ثم الحجامة ملجت وعرست الحمدالله 
وانا حجمت عسب التكيسات اللي على الرحم ... بس سبحان الله كنت ممسوسة ... 
دعواتكم لي ... ان الله يرزقني بالذرية الصالحة عاجل

----------


## بنت عرب uae

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## بنكي جيرل

ماشاء الله الموضوع انرفع ...
ولكم بالمثل ~

----------

